# Pc display nahe deta hai



## smartaqarius (Sep 3, 2009)

Sir i have a problem last time maine apna pc correct shut down kiya hta but next day jab maine on kiya to monitor or cpu power to de raha hai but monitor per display nahe araha hai plz im very worried.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave: 

I see that you are in Pakistan, do have some one that can help you with English? We (I) don't understand what you are trying to say.

BG


----------

